# KVM Switch 3 Monitore 2 PC's (DualDisplay)



## sharky018 (19. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem und bisher noch keine Lösung gefunden.

Ich habe 2 PC's und 3 Monitore und wollte diese mittels KVM Switch so ansteuern das einer der Monitore jeweils der 2 Monitor für beide PC's ist.
Leider klappt das nicht. Der 2. Monitor wird auf beiden PC's nicht erkannt. Was mache ich hier falsch? Oder funktioniert diese Kombi so gar nicht?

*Beispiel: *
PC 1 -> Monitor 1 (Main) Monitor 2 (via KVM als Second) (Extended)
PC 2 -> Monitor 3 (Main) Monitor 2 (via KVM als Second) (Clone)

*Zur eingesetzten Hardware:*

PC 1 = HP EliteDesk 800 G4
PC 2 = HP EliteDesk 800 G5

Monitor 1 = iiyama 24" Tft
Monitor 2 = iiyama 24" Tft
Monitor 3 = iiyama 55" LED

Angeschlossen jeweils mit DP-Kabel
Auflösung jeweils auf 1920x1080p

KVM Switch = Aten DP (ATEN CS22DP ab €' '72,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland)


----------



## CoLuxe (19. Februar 2020)

Also du hast 3 Monitore und 2 PCs.
Und einen davon möchtest du als Hauptmonitor für beide PCs verwenden.
Die anderen Monitore sind jeweils die Zweitmonitore, richtig?

In dem Fall muss nur der Hauptmonitor an den Switch und die anderen beiden kommen jeweils an einen PC.


Edit: Ah ne vergiss es, habs jetzt verstanden. Genau andersrum.

Du musst nur den einen Monitor anschließen, der als Zweitmonitor dienen soll.
Die Hauptmonitore müssen nicht an den Switch.
Welchen Switch hast du denn genau. Kannst du diesen verlinken?


----------



## sharky018 (19. Februar 2020)

Hab den Link oben hinzugefügt


----------



## CoLuxe (19. Februar 2020)

Richtig angeschlossen hast du ihn auch?
Die Kabel die fest dranhängen jeweils zu einem PC und an die Buchse den Monitor.


----------



## sharky018 (27. Februar 2020)

Ja, alle Kabel sind fest und dort wo sie hin gehören. Zudem habe ich auch die Funktion an sich getestet in dem ich jeweils nur einen Monitor (den via KVM) am PC angeschlossen habe und hier hat es funktioniert.
Aber sobald ich einen 2. Monitor dazu nehme wird der KVM-Monitor nicht mehr erkannt.


----------



## DOcean (27. Februar 2020)

nur "richtige" "große" KVM Switche emulieren weiterhin (beim Umschalten) das der andere Monitor noch da ist...

Deiner dürfte einfach den nicht genutzten wegschalten und damit meint Windows das nur noch ein Monitor angeschlossen ist.

Welcher ist als Primär Moni eingetragen in Windows? es sollte der nicht KVM sein...

EDIT:
UNICLASS AP-CP02A 2-Port DP + USB 2.0 + Audio KVM-Switch mit TTU-und Monitor-Emulation inkl. 2 x 1,2m PC-Kabel • KVM-Extender, KVM-Switches, LCD-Konsolen, KVM-Produkte von Profis
so einer *könnte* helfen


----------



## sharky018 (27. Februar 2020)

Der KVM-Monitor ist jeweils als (Second) angeschlossen. Allerdings wird er nicht erkannt. Weder als Second noch als Main sobald ein 2 Monitor mit am PC hängt.

Danke für den Link. Ich werde mir das gleich mal anschauen.


----------

